# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Light fittings

## ibuildbenches

Hey all. Is this the correct wiring set up for these lights? 
The white switch light wire into the L, black wires into the N and earth wires into earth, red ones left in block. Thanks in advance

----------


## chrisp

Your correct regarding which-wires-to-where. 
You might have trouble fitting the 3 neutrals in to the N terminal.  Similar with the earths.

----------

